# [GWT] Formulare zu Datenklassen umwandeln, Fehlerbehandlung



## kirdie (3. Jan 2011)

Ich habe auf meinem Client ein sogenanntes "KBPanel" (Knowledge Base Panel, siehe Bild).
Dieses ist im Prinzip ein Formular mit Labels und Textfeldern.
Jetzt habe ich eine Datenhaltungsklasse namens "KBInfo", die die Daten repräsentiert, die in dem Formular eingeben werden.


```
public class KBInfo implements Serializable
{
    public String endpoint; // nicht final wegen der blöden Google Web Toolkit Serialisierung :-(
    public String var; 
    public Restriction restrictions;
    public int pageSize;
[...]
```

Jetzt habe ich in meiner Klasse KBPanel eine Methode public KBInfo getKBInfo(), die den Konstruktor von KBInfo mit den Werten der Textfelder aufruft. Jetzt ist aber meine Frage, was ich mache, wenn die Textfelder leer sind oder einen falschen Inhalt haben (z.B. im Textfeld für pageSize ein String ist). Ist es in der getKBInfo() nun besser, eine "IllegalArgumentException" zu werfen, einfach null zurückzugeben oder eine eigene checked exception einzuführen?


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Jan 2011)

Was hältst du davon, dass die Fehler vorher schon versucht werden abzufangen? Z.B. dass dem User erst gar nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben wird in dem Textfeld pageSize z.B. ein String einzugeben? Oder der Button disabled ist bis alle Werte korrekt sind? Bei einer Falscheingabe würde ich den User direkt darauf aufmerksam machen (ein X neben dem Feld, rot einfärben or whatever).


----------



## kirdie (3. Jan 2011)

Hm da hast du Recht, ich gucke mal, ob es möglich ist, alles vorher abzufangen.


----------

